# Bombastic cinematic track



## wlad

Hello everyone!

This is my first post on this forum, so I thought I should introduce myself with my music. Here is a short bombastic track I wrote with the use of samples:

http://wladmarhulets.com/mp3/12.mp3

Some feedback would be much appreciated.

Best wishes,
Wlad


----------



## Weston

Awesome! I enjoy the spikey rhythms. Thanks for the post - and for proving that samples and digital or electronic can indeed sound impressive. We get so many Sibelius (software) posts here, you usually can't really tell how a piece is intended to sound.


----------



## Igneous01

this is very impressive, i enjoy the chaotic feeling in it with it constantly changing rhythms, constantly keeps you absorbed in to it, also some passages have a philip glass kind of feel to them (which i like)
good job


----------



## wlad

Thanks guys for listening! I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## MrPhilosophy

I love this, it seems real modern. what did you use to make it?


----------



## Heliogabo

Edit:sorry, wrong thread.


----------

